# June's Orchid Estate News



## e-spice (May 16, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted before but I visited their website this morning and saw this:

"June's Orchid Estate has completed its transition to wholesale only. If you would like to place an order or get information about our current selection please contact us by phone or email."

Anyone know any details about that?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2012)

only what you just posted/read


----------



## slippertalker (May 16, 2012)

The word is that they are selling their collection entirely.


----------



## bullsie (May 16, 2012)

Didn't they not too long ago acquire someone's collection of Paphs or something? (Oldtymers setting in here.)


----------



## eggshells (May 16, 2012)

I think they have acquired Frank Smiths of Krull Smith orchids. Majority of stud plants.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (May 16, 2012)

Yes, it was indeed Krull Smiths Paph collection that they acquired. The new place that June built is beautiful but in my humble and maybe wrongly, I felt that they really weren't doing that well. I wasn't seeing new breeding, but I understood Frank initially was helping her with that. I hope someone with some facts instead of speculation can shed some light on this.


----------



## eggshells (May 16, 2012)

Would be nice if they go retail as well and come to shows to Canada. I would love to have some of those Frank Smith breeding.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 16, 2012)

June must of gotten bored with it already.


----------



## chrismende (May 18, 2012)

I placed an order apparently just before the business "transitioned" and haven't been able to get info on it's status. They have my money, had confirmed my order, but now the phone is disconnected and they haven't responded to my emails.....anyone have any info?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2012)

Might be time to contact a lawyer, Chris.


----------



## cattmad (May 19, 2012)

chrismende said:


> I placed an order apparently just before the business "transitioned" and haven't been able to get info on it's status. They have my money, had confirmed my order, but now the phone is disconnected and they haven't responded to my emails.....anyone have any info?



gee thats dissapointing for you, and very rude from them


----------



## slippertalker (May 19, 2012)

chrismende said:


> I placed an order apparently just before the business "transitioned" and haven't been able to get info on it's status. They have my money, had confirmed my order, but now the phone is disconnected and they haven't responded to my emails.....anyone have any info?



Frank Smith might be able to help. There is more going on behind the scenes but the folks involved don't want the word out yet. I believe that June simply decided she didn't want to be in the orchid business.


----------



## chrismende (May 20, 2012)

Update: I received a refund check in the mail for the full amount. No note - just the check. Better than nothing - I wish they'd sent the plants instead, though...


----------



## Ray (May 20, 2012)

I inquired about wholesale purchasing, and haven't heard a thing back.


----------



## Gcroz (May 20, 2012)

Ray said:


> I inquired about wholesale purchasing, and haven't heard a thing back.



Same here.


----------



## slippertalker (May 20, 2012)

The plants have all been sold already.......


----------



## eggshells (May 20, 2012)

I wonder who bought it. That was fast. I hope they breed those clones.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2012)

chrismende said:


> Update: I received a refund check in the mail for the full amount. No note - just the check. Better than nothing - I wish they'd sent the plants instead, though...



I'm glad for that!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just went to the website to see what might have been new, after failed attempts, I came here knowing I'd get the skinny on what happened. That was a tempest that blew in and out quickly. Can't say I'm surprised though....


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2012)

Ty! Where have you been?


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 24, 2012)

This is where June's collection went/is going to:

http://www.orchidom.com/files/orchidom eng.htm


----------



## Ray (Jul 24, 2012)

slippertalker said:


> I believe that June simply decided she didn't want to be in the orchid business.


What? She didn't take to the standard "How to make a million dollars selling orchids" methodology????

(Start with $2-million...)


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 24, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Ty! Where have you been?



Once show season is over, work picks up and there's an orchid hiatus. Im back!


----------



## slippertalker (Jul 24, 2012)

Ray said:


> What? She didn't take to the standard "How to make a million dollars selling orchids" methodology????
> 
> (Start with $2-million...)



Considering she built state of the art greenhouses and lovely gardens, as well as Mr. Smith's paph collection, she was well on her way.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2012)

Orchidom has so many tolumnia hybrids I want..:sob:


----------

